
Do you have problem to generate ideas? - IvarsIndriks
I have more ideas than I can execute. I&#x27;m wondering, if people actually have problem to come up with new ideas.<p>*idea - side project or startup idea
======
CyberFonic
Why don't you share some of those ideas that you do not plan to execute?

I have read many HN posts over the years from people who have difficulty in
coming up with ideas. I am sure that some of them would be delighted to read
about some of your ideas.

Personally I come up with lots of ideas that are impractical, non-commercial,
too much like something that already exists. But I have difficulty in coming
up with ideas that address a common specific need and are feasible and are
likely to be commercially viable.

~~~
DanBC
Every now and again someone suggests an "ideas monthly" thread, but mods are
strongly against this.

I agree that once a month is possibly too often, but I think it's a shame
because the threads used to generate discussion. They weren't just idea-dumps.

They were also useful because someone would say "I think this is an idea" and
someone else would suggest an existing product.

~~~
CyberFonic
We already have Ask HN, Show HN.

Would it be possible to have "Ideas shared with HN" prefix?

